# Regret to inform you of the passing of Ron Scott(ARMOURED)



## wildman0101 (7 Jul 2011)

July 07,2011
Ron Scott Funeral Arrangements

My Cavalry Brother's
Ron is resting at The S.O. Mehan Funeral Home in St. Stephen, NB.
Visitation: Thursday: 2-4 and 7-9
Funeral: Friday at 1:00 PM At The New Life Christian Assembly, Hwy 3, St. Stephen, NB.

Regards
Scoty B


----------



## Fishbone Jones (7 Jul 2011)

Damn. The Munchkin was my first Patrol Cmdr in Ferrets when I returned from Germany. Great guy that I always thought would last forever. Damn again.

RIP Ron


----------



## Lance Wiebe (8 Jul 2011)

I didn't know him well, seeing as how he was a couple of ranks higher than me in the 70's, but I did know him.

RIP Ron.  My condolences to his family and friends.


----------

